# Keyless Remote Programming



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a '96 Maxima and recently purchased a replacement remote for the keyless entry/alarm system (I lost the last original one I had), but I don't know how to program the car to recognize it. Can anyone help?? Thanks very much!!


----------



## garden2 (May 23, 2006)

MaximaMojo said:


> I have a '96 Maxima and recently purchased a replacement remote for the keyless entry/alarm system (I lost the last original one I had), but I don't know how to program the car to recognize it. Can anyone help?? Thanks very much!!


you find out let me know. i still have my original remotes and need procedure to reprogram. luck garden


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Same as in Garden's post...i got this from Maxima.org


How to Program OEM Alarm Key Fob Remote 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couldn't find this anywhere and thought it might be handy to post.

To program the remote(s) follow this procedure

1. Close and lock all doors with power door lock switch on driver's door.

2. Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than 6 times within 10 seconds. The hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice and the original codes will be cleared.

3. Turn ignition key to "ACC" position.

4. Push the "Lock" button on the new remote controller once. At this time, the car learns the new ID code. The hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice.

For additional remotes continue below else go to step 9

5. If you need to activate additional remote controllers, manually unlock the driver's door only then lock again with door lock knob.

6. Push lock button on the additional remote controller once.

7. Hazard warning lamps (both turn signals) will then flash twice and additional remote is programmed.

8. For additional remotes, go back to step 5.

9. Open driver's door to exit programming state when done.

NOTE: Only a maximum of 4 remotes can be programmed to any ONE car.


----------

